# Preperation, Collation & Checklist



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, 

I am about to begin preparing my K1 visa application on behalf of my American Fiance' (He's a nightmare with forms I will be mailing them to him upon completion).

I have 2 questions.

* Any advice on the best way all of the paperwork and evidence should be collated?
* Is there some sort of checklist where I can double check that all the required paperwork is present and correct (in the hopes of avoiding any further wait than necessary).

Any further tips would be greatly appreciated. :humble:


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Which part of the process are you about to submit? i-129F or further along than that?


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

BritishGav said:


> Which part of the process are you about to submit? i-129F or further along than that?


Hi, yes, the initial i-29f.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

The guide I used lists these:

1. Payment
2. Cover Letter - signed and dated, maybe a table of contents and say what you're petitioning for
3. I-129F itself
4. Declaration of how you met in person in the last two years. Make sure to sign and date it.
5. Original statements (from both the US Citizen and foreign fiance) certifying an intent to marry within 90 days of entering the US on a valid K-1.
6. Proof of having met in past two years. Boarding passes and that kind of thing
7. 2x G-325A form, filled out by the US Citizen and another by the benificiary signed and dated, with accompanying passport photographs (US specification size) with full name written on the back
8. Copy of the Birth certificate (front and back) for the US Citizen
9. Copy of any final Divorce Decree(s) or Certificate(s) if either of you has been married before
10. Proof of Legal Name Change if applicable
11. If relevant provide certified copies of all court and police records showing the charges and dispositions for any specified conviction(s)

Hope that helps


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

BritishGav said:


> The guide I used lists these:
> 
> 1. Payment
> 2. Cover Letter - signed and dated, maybe a table of contents and say what you're petitioning for
> ...


*Ok thank you, I didn't realise I had to send the police records with this.*


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

You don't, it's in relation to a particular question IF you have convictions


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

[/FONT]


BritishGav said:


> You don't, it's in relation to a particular question IF you have convictions


*Ok, thanks again.*


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

*Do I need to complete the I-134 form yet and include it in my package? Or does this come into play at a later stage? *


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

The benificiary takes that to the interview


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

*Thanks. I've completed all the forms, now I just have to photocopy requested evidence and forward onto US fiance for his sigantures etc. 

I noticed on the USCIS website that as of Nov 23th 2010 the price for K1 Applications is going to be reduced from $455 to $340, so we will be mailing our initial application to reach them on or around then.

I can't believe we are actually on our way to starting this process after procrastinating and being confussed for so long. lol BIG relief to get this ball rolling.

:usa:*


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Good Luck!
But don't get too excited, the next thing to look out for is whether your petition goes to the California or Vermot service centre, as CSC is MUCH slower at the moment


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

*It will be going to Vermont...*


BritishGav said:


> Good Luck!
> But don't get too excited, the next thing to look out for is whether your petition goes to the California or Vermot service centre, as CSC is MUCH slower at the moment


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Taffybach said:


> *It will be going to Vermont...*


You don't know, they go to Dallas and are then distributed from there.


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

*oh? I took from this that it would be vermont as he lives in NYC *


BritishGav said:


> You don't know, they go to Dallas and are then distributed from there.



http://www.familybasedimmigration.com/forum/newfilinginstructions.php

:help:


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

Taffybach said:


> *oh? I took from this that it would be vermont as he lives in NYC *
> 
> 
> USCIS Filing Instructions for I-129F petition for Fiance and Spouse
> ...


As I understand it they changed how it works. They all go to Dallas and the payment is cashed and its then forwarded on to the visa center with the most spare capacity. It's supposed to make it more efficient.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

That link is out of date.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

USCIS - Direct Filing Addresses for Form I-129F, Petition for Alien Fiancé(e)


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

*Lol, it's a good job you're here to help me with this otherwise God only knows where it would end up. Thank youuuuu *


BritishGav said:


> That link is out of date.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

The link i posted above is from the USCIS website, that gives the correct address.
CSC are about a month behind at the moment, so it may work in your favour. Apparently they have also been re-distrubuting cases that are already at CSC to other places so they can catch up. Not mine though I hassen to add. DOH!


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

BritishGav said:


> The link i posted above is from the USCIS website, that gives the correct address.
> CSC are about a month behind at the moment, so it may work in your favour. Apparently they have also been re-distrubuting cases that are already at CSC to other places so they can catch up. Not mine though I hassen to add. DOH!


* oh geez, well you know what they say...."if something's worth having"  *


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

*I was just going through my evidence to be photocopied and I have alot of dvd/video recorded what are your thoughts, do you think these should be included in my application?*

:typing:


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

There's a lot of different opinions on what evidence you need, we went with some photographs of the two of us together, some boarding passes, passport stamps, hotel reciepts and flight itineries. Other people go a lot futher with letters, emails, phone bills and all sorts. I'm not sure whether they except stuff in DVD format. But I think there's so much choice in what you can use to prove the relationship exists. And I really think many people go over the top. I guess I could be wrong, and I am I'll be on the recieving end of a RFE (Request Further Evidence) sometime down the line, but I really don't think so.


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

*k1 application posted to Dallas today - 5th January 2011*


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

Taffybach said:


> *k1 application posted to Dallas today - 5th January 2011*


*
USCIS application/petition has been received and routed to the Vermont Service Center for processing - 12th January 2011*


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

Taffybach said:


> *
> USCIS application/petition has been received and routed to the Vermont Service Center for processing - 12th January 2011*


_
*I-797 C Notice of Action received by post - 17th January 2011*_


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

Taffybach said:


> _
> *I-797 C Notice of Action received by post - 17th January 2011*_


*Can anyone post a checklist or flowchart for the forms etc I should be preparing for my interview in london?...

thank you*


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow that was quick when is your interview? Does he have to fill an affidavit of support ?


----------



## Taffybach (Nov 10, 2010)

Jen114 said:


> Wow that was quick when is your interview? Does he have to fill an affidavit of support ?


I dont have an interview appointment yet, I just want to start preparing the required information and forms.


----------



## Jen114 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am not sure which root your going I have applied with the i190 in November and we got approval and package in January . The paper work is incredible . If the procedure is the same then I can tell u what happens next. First you receive a package fulll of documents that need to be filled once they are reSu and documentation attached then you apply for interview and vaccinations. If u need help let me know . I-190 is spouse I applied for spouse and children our case is very clear cut too married 7 years, own house together and have two children but there is still alot of paper work and red tape.


----------



## an0nym0us (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks all for the helpful posts.


----------



## an0nym0us (Mar 6, 2011)

for visa purposes, you may also want to check VisaJourneyDOTcom


----------

